# Can't top Scsmith42...BUT I Max'd it



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Extending sawshed and sawed these 2 poplar beams today...6"x 16"-24' 3" .......THAT'S all she'll do lengthwise LOL....planning 2 more 24' bays....or a shop. OUT OF ROOM...BOTH WAYS...cutting 2 more after this cold snap. As the pics show in the background... fletched logs to the rafters.

Here's some pics

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tim, those came out nice! What are you planning to use them for?

Scott


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks.
Haven't decided rather to add 48 more feet to saw shed for storage or start a shop (much needed)24x60 with full loft and future 16x 60 bays on each side to finish out as the old barn look.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WELL, I loaded the other 24 ftr on the saw and cut 2 more 6x16 -24 beams...they had some spalt in them.....ALMOST too pretty to use as beams.

Here's a few pics.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tim, it looks like the spalted area is still pretty solid. Those are some fantastic beams!

Scott


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Use them as exposed beams so you can see them every day :thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, 
They seem to be solid but I was a little sad they are so pretty, but they will be showed off in the air some how.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

